

Regenerative Medicine's Promising Future - jkuria
http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/07/10/atala.grow.kidney/index.html?hpt=hp_c2

======
Mz
I love articles like this. Excerpt:

 _Skin and cartilage substitutes are available through regenerative medicine
techniques, and laboratory-grown tracheas, blood vessels and other tissues
have been implanted in patients. Because of the promise of regenerative
medicine, the U.S. military has funded an $85 million effort to develop
regenerative medicine treatments for wounded warriors. Advancements made
through this project will also benefit the civilian population._

